# ibs is affecting my life! some advice pleasee



## beauty25 (Sep 17, 2011)

im kind of happy i found this site. basically ive been suffering with these symptoms for a long time and i feel like ill never be able to live a long life. if i go into details sorry lol! ive had panic attack/anxiety disorder for about 6 years now maybe more and the past 3 years it lead into major stomach issues. ive took a endoscope and at first it was gastritis but now 5 years later doctors tell me oh its just ibs. i only feel good and really feel good like i have no condition is when few days before my period, during my period and about 2-3 days after my period. the rest of the month im a mess. i get constipated most the time, mucus stools which scare me, upset stomach, pain in my left rib area that goes into my back, very tired, not happy with life, and constant pressure and sometimes burning gnawing pain near my ovaries. btw i use to have cyst near my ovaries but they went away last sonogram i had i think theyre back! ive noticed i always feel sick anywhere from 10-19th day of my cycle in the month. im very stressed out all the time and even days im not stressed i feel sick, i literally feel good a week out of a month. im so fed up with being sick. its taking a toll on me..they also want to rule out for endometriosis but ive never went to take the test. i need some opinion ;( also as weird as this sounds i love having my period because thats the only time i feel good..my stomach feels fine, im not stressed, i eat good. i dunno what is wrong anymore.


----------



## beauty25 (Sep 17, 2011)

and i also get lower back pains lol im a mess


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Are you on any birth control?


----------



## beauty25 (Sep 17, 2011)

no never taken bc


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Just wondered because sometimes others have found that bc actually was causing their stomach woes... not IBS. So I always ask. lolFirst thing is to get your anxiety treated. Stress doesn't cause IBS but it can aggravate it for sure. So get yourself to someone to ehlp you with your anxiety.You probably feel good about the time of your period because many, many women (including those withOUT IBS) experience loose stool in and around their periods.Mucus is quite common with IBS'ers. So I wouldn't let that ramp up your anxiety.What do you use on a daily basis (not around your period but the rest of the month) to help ease the constipation?ETA: If you are not using something everyday other than the days that you are not having trouble.... maybe you should try like stool softeners.... etc.. But I don't know what You have tried.... so let us know.


----------



## beauty25 (Sep 17, 2011)

hey thanks for your response. i dont use anything i hate medication ..i always get some sort of side effect from anything i use. and they never really gave me anything for my stomach but more fiber and stay away from certain dairy foods and soda and of course greasy stuff. i dont eat healthy at all also. i eat alot of cold cuts and chips throughout the day. i eat little small meals , rarely eat a meal like chicken or beef. also i know stress triggers it. ill be stressed out for a day or so and maybe two days later ill feel an attack so i know def im probably hurtin my ibs even more. lol and i thought i was crazy for actually liking my period i just feel better when im on it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I would definitely try to improve your diet to include like salads.. and vegetables in general! That could help quite a bit. But sometimes we ALL need to take medication. I would use a stool softner if I were you to avoid constipation.


----------



## beauty25 (Sep 17, 2011)

im def gonna change my diet


----------



## Wanna (Jul 12, 2011)

First and foremost, I agree with the previous responder. You have to work on getting the anxiety/stress under control. It will consume you and just make your symptoms worse. It's a daily struggle and you will have bad days but with work the good ones will start to outnumber the bad. If you don't like taking meds try eating 1-3 prunes a day or drinking about 2-4 ounces of prune juice. That might help move things along without being too harsh. You should really cut back on the cold cuts if at all possible. They have all types of additives that will not only upset your stomach but can lead to other health problems as you get older. If you don't have time to get fresh fruits and vegatables during the week try getting canned (just rinse off the veggies to get rid of extra salt). I always keep small cans of fruit in my desk at work. Also, try some calming foods and drinks when you're having a flare up. Peppermint tea works really well for me but it doesn't work for everyone. You might also try ginger tea or sprinkling a little ginger on your food. Finally, I strongly recommend finding a good multi-vitamin. IBS can really mess with your ability to absorb nutrients from food alone. Taking a vitamin daily might help with your energy and mood.


----------

